# 1994 530i keeps stalling and check engine light comes on...please help



## stylishpain (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi, bought a 94' 530i series a few months ago, it now has 140,000. Just recently the car stalls and check engine light comes on...when I first start the car in the cold the engine revs really high then stalls....PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

stylishpain said:


> Hi, bought a 94' 530i series a few months ago, it now has 140,000. Just recently the car stalls and check engine light comes on...when I first start the car in the cold the engine revs really high then stalls....PLEASE HELP!!!!


Get the codes read, but I'd guess it may be the cam position sensor. I had a 1996 E36 with 2.8l engine, similar symptoms to what you're describing.


----------



## stylishpain (Jan 28, 2005)

jvr530i said:


> Get the codes read, but I'd guess it may be the cam position sensor. I had a 1996 E36 with 2.8l engine, similar symptoms to what you're describing.


Thank you!!


----------



## Qamar (Feb 2, 2005)

*Stailing in your car*

Hi
I have V-8, 530i, automatic. had the similar kind of problem. Ultmately i had to change the 02 sensor. That worked out and now the car is in perfect condation


----------

